# About snd_hda on ThinkPad X200



## alphachi (Feb 23, 2011)

If I want to listen sound, I must use the soundbox. If the soundbox pulls out, there is no sound.

I have tried to use `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1` There is no effect.

I have read snd_hda(4) and known /boot/loader.conf need modify.

This is the "verbose" boot log about hdac:


```
hdac0: Probing codec #0...
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x14f15051
hdac0:        Vendor: 0x14f1
hdac0:        Device: 0x5051
hdac0:      Revision: 0x00
hdac0:      Stepping: 0x00
hdac0: PCI Subvendor: 0x20f217aa
hdac0: 	Found audio FG nid=1 startnode=16 endnode=31 total=15
hdac0: 
hdac0: Processing audio FG cad=0 nid=1...
hdac0: GPIO: 0x40000004 NumGPIO=4 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdac0:  nid 22 0x042140f0 as 15 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  4 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 23 0x61a190f0 as 15 seq  0           Mic  None jack  1 loc 33 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 24 0x04a190f0 as 15 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  4 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 25 0x612140f0 as 15 seq  0    Headphones  None jack  1 loc 33 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 26 0x901701f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 16 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 27 0x40f001f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 28 0x40f001f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 29 0x90a601f0 as 15 seq  0           Mic Fixed jack  6 loc 16 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0: Patched pins configuration:
hdac0:  nid 22 0x042140f0 as 15 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  4 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 23 0x61a190f0 as 15 seq  0           Mic  None jack  1 loc 33 color    Pink misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 24 0x04a190f0 as 15 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  4 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 25 0x612140f0 as 15 seq  0    Headphones  None jack  1 loc 33 color   Green misc 0 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 26 0x901701f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  7 loc 16 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 27 0x40f001f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 28 0x40f001f0 as 15 seq  0         Other  None jack  0 loc  0 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 29 0x90a601f0 as 15 seq  0           Mic Fixed jack  6 loc 16 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0: 4 associations found:
hdac0: Association 0 (15) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=22 seq=0
hdac0: Association 1 (15) in:
hdac0:  Pin nid=24 seq=0
hdac0: Association 2 (15) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=26 seq=0
hdac0: Association 3 (15) in:
hdac0:  Pin nid=29 seq=0
hdac0: Tracing association 0 (15)
hdac0:  Pin 22 traced to DAC 16
hdac0: Association 0 (15) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 1 (15)
hdac0:  Unable to trace pin 24 to ADC 20, undo traces
hdac0:  Pin 24 traced to ADC 21
hdac0: Association 1 (15) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 2 (15)
hdac0:  Pin 26 traced to DAC 17
hdac0: Association 2 (15) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 3 (15)
hdac0:  Pin 29 traced to ADC 20
hdac0: Association 3 (15) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing input monitor
hdac0: Tracing other input monitors
hdac0:  Tracing nid 24 to out
hdac0:  Tracing nid 29 to out
hdac0: Tracing beeper
hdac0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
```

How should I do it? Thanks!


----------



## thuglife (Feb 23, 2011)

Add the following at your /boot/device.hints


```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid26.config="as=1"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=15"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid29.config="as=2"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid24.config="as=3"
```


----------



## alphachi (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for your reply!

I have added your code in /boot/device.hints.

When I use sound unit 1 (*sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1*), dmesg shows error:

```
mixer:
unknown device: monitor
mixer:
unknown device: mic
```

mixer shows:

```
Mixer mic      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Recording source: mic
```

There is no sound whether soundbox pulls out.

When I use sound unit 0 (*sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=0*), dmesg no error and mixer shows:

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  75:75
Recording source: monitor
```

There is no sound if soundbox pulls out.

The attachment is the full hdac message of *dmesg -a*.


----------



## thuglife (Feb 24, 2011)

This is weird because i don't see any difference between your current and previous dmesg.
I have a thinkpad T500 with identical dmesg and with those hints sound works as expected.

For some reason your device.hints is not honored, unless I am missing something here.
Could you please post it?


----------



## alphachi (Feb 25, 2011)

This is my /boot/device.hints:

```
hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"
hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"
hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"
hint.psm.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.psm.0.irq="12"
hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
hint.atrtc.0.at="isa"
hint.atrtc.0.port="0x70"
hint.atrtc.0.irq="8"

hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid26.config="as=1"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=15"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid29.config="as=2"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid24.config="as=3"
```

I have puzzled...

I have upgraded to 8.2R and built the new kernel, but still no sound.


----------



## PKern (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks for this thread. Helped me to configure sound on an old Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li1705.
Was able to get speaker and headphones to work with these device.hints ...

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid31.config="as=1"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid32.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid29.config="as=2"
```

... which resulted in ...

`sysctl dev.hdac.0.pindump=1`


```
hdaa0: Dumping AFG pins:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 28 410110f2 15 2  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Black   0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP           Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 29 02a19030 3  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    0
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 30 428130fe 15 14 Line-in       None  1/8     Front      Blue    0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 31 11114010 1  0  Speaker       Jack  1/8     0x11       Green   0
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP           Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 32 0221401f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   0
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP           Sense: 0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: 33 52a19120 2  0  Mic           None  1/8     0x12       Pink    1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 34 410160f1 15 1  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Orange  0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 35 410120f4 15 4  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Grey    0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 36 593300f7 15 7  CD            None  ATAPI   Onboard    Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN               
hdaa0: 37 474410f0 15 0  SPDIF-out     None  RCA     Rear-panel Black   0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT           
hdaa0: 38 71c420f0 15 0  SPDIF-in      None  RCA     0x31       Grey    0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT    EAPD   
hdaa0: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
```


----------

